# Planer Boards



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We're contimplating getting a set of planer boards...anyone out there use them and if so what do you like and don't like...we've heard the brand 'Offshore' is good. We've also been told that using braided line can wear on the rubber line release. Any advise would be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance... :wink: :wink:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Fatbass runs them all the time on Willard, so maybe he will chime in.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've also concidered planer boards... I look forward to experienced answers. Right now I stack 2 lines per downrigger ball which sometimes makes for hellacious tangles.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got them for shallow water on big walleye lakes, mostly for Minnesota and Canada. In deep water I have little use for them. 

Last time I used them was on Wyoming's Lake Seminoe.....windy, very windy.

It's just too crowded and windy out here for me to use mine.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I picked up the yellow bird planer boards, I haven't used them yet. But I plan on soon because the fish are up swallow in the spring. From what I have gathered, the farther away the board gets the more difficult it is to keep it running properly. this go's for rough water too. The bird totaly breaks off when the fish hits, so you only have to fight the fish, but then you have to turn around to go pick it up. The fancy setups have a mast they use to reel the board in and out with that is permentaly attached to the boat. I was thinking of using two poles, like I see them do salmon fishing up in the pacific notrthwest on rivers. this way I can try it before mounting something to my boat and thus won't have to turn around to pick it up. There is just one thing that keeps running through my mind, and that is all the nemrods that cut way within the 150 foot limit. there gos my rig wrapped around a prop. -)O(-


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

I use a pair of yellow birds for early season kokanee. When they are near the surface it really helps to get away from the motor noise. For early season we generally run 3 riggers with one line on each. We increase our drop back to around 150 feet (again, to escape motor noise). We run these lines about 5 to 10 feet deep. So, since stacking on downriggers is pointless when the fish are near the surface... we run the boards off the sides. They work great! Another few weeks and I'll head to the Gorge and give them a workout!

I love the boards, if I used them more than one month a year I'd install a mast and go to the real boards. But, the birds work for now.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I know a couple of guys on Lake Eire that use them for walleye- they build their own though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> I know a couple of guys on Lake Eire that use them for walleye- they build their own though.


Yes, yes, they were/are very popular on Lake Erie.

Mine are "Dutch" company. They are in storage, with my rubber waders and trot lines. I don't think Dutch is sold out here.

I always used a rubber band as a release.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks all for the info...guess we're still debating if we should get planers...I can see the benefits...one thing partner and I have discussed is even not using planers we've done okay fish'n...I would like them when we have guests fish'n with us...but again we've had folks fish'n with us and have done okay....everyone just brings in their lines if someone hooks a fish to prevent the tangle monster while fight'n a fish....

Again thanks for the infomation on planers as it's greatly appreciate by us... :wink: :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well made the purchase of 2 off shore boards left and right so we'll be experimenting to see how we like them...again thanks for all the info... :wink: :wink:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Make sure K2 to post about how you like them. I have been trying to decide if I should pick up at least one or not.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Well made the purchase of 2 off shore boards left and right so we'll be experimenting to see how we like them...again thanks for all the info... :wink: :wink:


I like the offshore brand but that is all I have tried too .I would suggest changing the releases on both your boards to the red ones . Riverdale Sportsman's usually carries them separately . If not you will be turning around to get boards that fall off .







*OR-16 Snap Weight Clip* 
The ones that come with the boards are not that strong for lures of any size .Tattle-Flag Kit Part No. OR-12TF are not really that great either but they come with the red releases .







*Tattle-Flag Kit Part No. OR-12TF*
Also , I would never suggest to put your motor in idle . Always keep it going when you hook a fish . Just slow it down works best for me , I tend to fish alone most of the time . Putting the motor in idle has caused me more grief than good . :lol:
P.S. it is not left or right , it is starboard or port for proper boat etiquette lingo


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to use them all the time when I was a guide. We used the twin board type that were on a seperate line and could troll 6 lines without tangles. There is a method of how far each line is dropped back so that if you keep right on trolling at normal speed the fish comes to the center of the boat and can be reeled in with out tangleing the other lines.

Reading this post motivated me to get back into "Planer board" fishing so I have built the "starboard" side. It is very basic and I will enhance the "port" side so that it will fold up and be more compact for travel and transport.
Some don't like this design because they believe they need a tower to pull the planers from, I never used a tower and don't plan to use one now. I will simply tie them off to a cleat on the boat. I like this design because I can run several lines on each planer and as fish hit I don't have to bring them in or retrieve the planer, simply attach another release to the planer line and send it out.
I'll post up a picture of the Starboard planer this afternoon after some testing and keep you all posted as to how I make the port side compact.[attachment=0:j8kwmk9j]IMG_2203 600.JPG[/attachment:j8kwmk9j]


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, it worked pretty good. I had to shift the eye bolt to the back position to get the board to really pull and get it almost even with the boat, but it pulled nice, rode in the water nice and did not want to flip over or sink. 

Now on to something that stores better.

I also have figured out how to make the 60 x 25 degree compound mitre cut so the front angle on the next ones will be 60 degrees instead of 45. That should make them pull better but may make the leading edge more apt to be damaged.
I plan on coating the final set with marine epoxy for total water proofing and toughness. A couple of coats on the front edge may be all it needs.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello?

I hate posting to myself.

Here is the second proto-type.

[attachment=2:2asqaktt]IMG_2205.JPG[/attachment:2asqaktt]
[attachment=1:2asqaktt]IMG_2208.JPG[/attachment:2asqaktt]
[attachment=0:2asqaktt]IMG_2207.JPG[/attachment:2asqaktt]


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are some nice designs. Now I just wish I had a boat to run them off of.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

BRL1 said:


> Those are some nice designs. Now I just wish I had a boat to run them off of.


Most UT rivers you can cast accross, but I have used planers in rivers to get my line out away from the bank in bigger rivers. I just drop the planers in the water and work them out like a kite in the wind. Then I tie them off and send out my fishing line. You can then "pop" the line free and let it sink or use lures to just hang them in the current until a strike comes along.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

K2muskie....

lots of good info for you here. Knowing that you chase the tigermuskies up at pineview, I would set up your boards to completely detach from your line. I would be wary of having that on my line while fighting a tigermuskie. Just one more thing to go wrong and leverage for the lure to get ripped out of the fish's mouth. 

Walleye and trout trolling is another thing though


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Troll said:


> Hello?
> 
> I hate posting to myself.
> 
> ...


Hey Troll those are some nifty looking fish'n Arts & Crafts planer boards. Saved yourself some money with them I'd say.



Pez Gallo said:


> K2muskie....lots of good info for you here. Knowing that you chase the tigermuskies up at pineview, I would set up your boards to completely detach from your line. I would be wary of having that on my line while fighting a tigermuskie. Just one more thing to go wrong and leverage for the lure to get ripped out of the fish's mouth.
> 
> Walleye and trout trolling is another thing though


Yep I agree a lot of info to help us use the planers. Sincerely appreciate everyones advice on them...

Not to worry about using at PV though...Think we do just fine for the toothy one without using Planers...plus when the **** power squadrons (PS) hit PV this summer them boards would be toast as anyone whose fished PV in the summer can attest...THERE'S NO 150' FOOT RULE...as a majority of the dumbarse PS don't have a clue and know any waterway ROEs IMO.

We do plan on learning how to use Planers at Willard and possibly Starvation for 'eyes' though... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

If you troll at all, planers can increase your catch rate. If you troll for Muskies, you can increase your catch.
You don't have to run them all the way out, or from both sides. You will see me, close hauled from about 25' to a max of 50' in traffic, often only running the shore side planer. Even at that I still can put 2 baits on the planer and one on the boat, all about 12' apart. With that I can run a shallow lure inside, a mid depth in the middle and a deep runner behind the boat while I try to stay on a depth contour.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well hit Willard on Sunday and used/practiced with the Planers...I likeeeeeeeeeeeeee  ...

Now I have a couple of questions being the Planer board novices we are.  

1) Will your rod tip continually move with a Planer? Like pulling back and forth.

2) Can you use a bottom bouncher setup with them?

3) Will the reel drag with a clicker indicate a fish?...or do you need to learn how to read the board? All our troll rods have an audible noise to indicate a fish has taken the offerings...probably a dumb question as I believe even with a Planer and the fish hits...the reel will make the same noise but I have to ask... _(O)_ 

But I really like what I experienced on Sunday as I can get the boards up close to the shoreline and work various water depths...maybe I'll have to invest in 2 more...

OBTW we didn't catch anything on Sunday but sure had fun being on the soft water.

Thanks in advance you Planer Board experts... 8) 

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Walleye are hard to tell if you have one on a planer board . Look for something skiing behind the planer board . Wiper on the other hand should make that planer board go under the water if it is packing any weight to him . :lol: If you see the planer bounce or stop dead and sink I would reel in . I wouldn't pay any attention to the rods .


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

A *sincere 'THANK YOU' *to all you Planer Board experts. We'll just experiment and see what works. We'll be only using the boards at Willard and possibly soon at Starvation. Don't see a need to use them at PV as we've done just fine without Planers IMO.

We're using our TM setups with superbraid looped around the most forward line hook-up snap on the board. So I don't think we'll have to worry about line breakoffs...I also have the reels drag set loose so if we do have a hook-up the audible clicker will indicate...'fish-on'. I'll keep ya posted on how we do when using the boards...

Again thanks for all the help.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

So how do these "planer" boards work I'm a little confused as to the function of them or how they work


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> So how do these "planer" boards work I'm a little confused as to the function of them or how they work


Well I'm surely not a 'planer board expert'... yet anyways...maybe this link can help ya just a little.

http://www.in-fisherman.com/walleye_ins ... rchBoards/

Also maybe this little video will letcha see how you can spread out your lures and cover a lot of water.






:wink: :wink:


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

I use the offshore brand and love them. I agree about changing out the releases to the red ones. They have a dimple in them and stay attached to your line so you do not have to return to pick them up. Inline is easier for me rather than a seperate setup, I fight the fish until the planer is at the boat and then pull it off quickly and continue the battle. Pretty easy and fun. 

I use them to run shallow areas at willard and bear lake and keep the boat out in the safe range. They are also helpful with keeping the engine noise spook away from your gear.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> So how do these "planer" boards work I'm a little confused as to the function of them or how they work


 now to really blow your mind after you have watched and studied the info, these planner boards work great on deep rivers. You use the current to keep you board out in the middle, with a deep diving plug; just waiting for a big old salmon or steel head to come along. You can work that board all the way to the other side and back ...You can sit there and eat lunch, whatever it might be and.......
-|\O- pow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Has anyone that regularly uses planers got the add on 'tattle flags'? If so, what do you think and are they worth it...maybe too late for the question as I got two flags but I'm just curious. :wink: :wink:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

That is pretty sweet, sounds like these things are kind of handy to have. How much do they run? K2 how are they working out for ya. Reading some of your reports sounds like not to bad.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> That is pretty sweet, sounds like these things are kind of handy to have. How much do they run? K2 how are they working out for ya. Reading some of your reports sounds like not to bad.


I believe I picked mine up for between $25-$30 each at Anglers Den (stimulating the economy)... 8)

All the fish we've boated have 'not' been on the planers...go figure...but at least I can out 4 lines on the troll with each of us having a 2-pole permit. Think'n its only a matter-o-time before something hits the lure on the planer. We're only using one (right-side) as fish'n partner hasn't opted to use theirs yet. We have a rod-holder pole that fits in the removeable seat mount hole and troll right over the main motor just outside of the prop-wash.

I rigged up the tattle flag on the right-one yesterday hoping to get out today and ops-check it but doesn't look like that's going to happen with the weather  . Oh well there's going to be plenty of times to play on the soft water...patience grasshopper I keep telling myself... :mrgreen:

:wink: :wink:


----------

